
Twitter Etiquette - yvesrn
http://www.scarymommy.com/twitter-etiquette/
======
jasongullickson
I can't help but wonder, if all these things are inappropriate, what does the
author think Twitter _should_ be used for?

Personally I think Twitter is just a convenient RPC mechanism, but I'm a Mad
Computer Scientist…MUHAHAHAHAHA!

------
yvesrn
For those of us on Twitter (@iphonecto), this is pretty useful to know. How
many of these sins are you committing?

